# Verizon FIOS



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

Verizon recently completed the installation of FIOS in my 84 unit Co-Op building. In the next few days they will have representatives in the lobby to meet with interested parties and they are offering 30 days free trial. I plan on taking the trial offer but I don't know what to expect and am hoping for some suggestions here.

I have a Roamio Pro and my current provider is TW. Will I be downloading the programming for both TW and FIOS or will Tivo just find my season passes for both services. I want to make the most of the 30 days so I can make a decision on what to keep.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You can only link your TiVo to one or the other, not both. If you want to use the TiVo with FIOS you'll need to obtain a CableCARD from them, then connect your TiVo to whatever coax is required to use their service, then repeat Guided Setup to get the channel guide for FIOS.

Most/All of your SPs should carry over as they are based on the call letters for the station not the actual number and should move automatically. All the programs you recorded with TW will remain on the TiVo and accessible. 

The best part about FIOS over TW is that they do not protect any stations except HBO. So you'll be able to stream almost everything outside the home and you'll be able to download almost everything to a PC if you want.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Lucky you. I wish I could jump ship from Time Warner to FiOS. I would do it without hesitation.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

I dont know if time warner uses tuning adapters but i know verizon fios doesnt! So thats one less thing to worry about.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

celtic pride said:


> I dont know if time warner uses tuning adapters but i know verizon fios doesnt! So thats one less thing to worry about.


Time Warner is the undisputed heavyweight champion of tuning adapters.


----------



## heelsbigc (Aug 23, 2013)

FiOS is great. Jump ship and don't think twice.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

heelsbigc said:


> FiOS is great. Jump ship and don't think twice.


This.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

+1 for Fios.

To save installation time, re-run Guided Setup shortly before the Fios installer gets there.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> You can only link your TiVo to one or the other, not both. If you want to use the TiVo with FIOS you'll need to obtain a CableCARD from them, then connect your TiVo to whatever coax is required to use their service, then repeat Guided Setup to get the channel guide for FIOS.
> 
> Most/All of your SPs should carry over as they are based on the call letters for the station not the actual number and should move automatically. All the programs you recorded with TW will remain on the TiVo and accessible.
> 
> The best part about FIOS over TW is that they do not protect any stations except HBO. So you'll be able to stream almost everything outside the home and you'll be able to download almost everything to a PC if you want.


Thank you all, Tivo Community has to be the best of the entire internet. Never wait for answers they are always there.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

celtic pride said:


> I dont know if time warner uses tuning adapters but i know verizon fios doesnt! So thats one less thing to worry about.


Great to know, two more cables I can remove from my cable jungle.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> +1 for Fios.
> 
> To save installation time, re-run Guided Setup shortly before the Fios installer gets there.


Can I do that without having the cable cards? I doubt I will have them until the installer gets here.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Tivo II Jack said:


> Can I do that without having the cable cards? I doubt I will have them until the installer gets here.


Yep it'll be fine. When you're prompted about the cablecard, select "install the CC later".


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

heelsbigc said:


> FiOS is great. Jump ship and don't think twice.


I dropped DirecTV as my TV provider and Comcast as my ISP as soon as FIOS was available to my home over six years ago and haven't regretted it for an instant. To date, I have never had a single service outage with FIOS whereas Comcast and DirecTV lost their feeds anytime it rained. I had Comcast for cable TV before switching to DirecTV, but kept them for wideband internet. FIOS internet is enough reason to switch all by itself. I also have Verizon for my wireless service so I'm able to bundle my TV, internet, landline phone, and wireless phone services into a single monthly bill.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Yep it'll be fine. When you're prompted about the cablecard, select "install the CC later".


Good to know, upon reading your reply I remembered I did that when I first got my two series 3 Tivos before getting the cards.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

mr.unnatural said:


> I dropped DirecTV as my TV provider and Comcast as my ISP as soon as FIOS was available to my home over six years ago and haven't regretted it for an instant. To date, I have never had a single service outage with FIOS whereas Comcast and DirecTV lost their feeds anytime it rained. I had Comcast for cable TV before switching to DirecTV, but kept them for wideband internet. FIOS internet is enough reason to switch all by itself. I also have Verizon for my wireless service so I'm able to bundle my TV, internet, landline phone, and wireless phone services into a single monthly bill.


I also have Verizon cell and land line phone service. I have had dozens and dozens of minor problems with TW since it was first installed in 1987. The TW solution is almost ALWAYS to send out a technician to fix the problem.

My response to that has ALWAYS been to refuse that solution and inform them that there has never been a TW technician in my home since 1987 and yet every single problem somehow corrected itself. They just can't understand that means the problem was ALWAYS outside of my walls and never needed any technician in my home to repair.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

One more question. My ten or 15+ year old email addresses are Roadrunner addresses. I am assuming I will have to give those addresses up and begin using new FIOS addresses once they are available and begin notifying a gazzilion people of the new addresses. Am I right about that?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Some ISPs will let you pay a monthly fee to continue using your email addresses. It's usually pretty small, but sort of defeats the purpose. Maybe do it for a few months to ease the transition. (No personal experience with TW)


----------



## Captainbob (Sep 1, 2014)

Tivo II Jack said:


> One more question. My ten or 15+ year old email addresses are Roadrunner addresses. I am assuming I will have to give those addresses up and begin using new FIOS addresses once they are available and begin notifying a gazzilion people of the new addresses. Am I right about that?


Use Gmail, no spam, works great, and you will have your address forever no matter who your ISP is, plus a backup of all your emails.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Captainbob said:


> Use Gmail, no spam, works great, and you will have your address forever no matter who your ISP is, plus a backup of all your emails.


+1


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Are you in NYC? TWC/BHN is literally the worst TV provider for TiVo users, both due to SDV and copy flagging. FIOS is arguably the best.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

celtic pride said:


> I dont know if time warner uses tuning adapters but i know verizon fios doesnt! So thats one less thing to worry about.


In less than 24 hours, the Verizon person will be here to install FIOS into my Co-Op. Yesterday I also learned that FIOS does not charge for a modem at all, it is built into the terminal box that will be installed inside a closet and is a no charge part of FIOS equipment.

Time Warner does use T/A's and anything else they can charge you for. They have been charging me $6 per month for a modem for years now. Almost a year ago I bought a modem and returned theirs. I just realized they never stopped charging me the $6 rental fee.

I am on hold with them right now and have also been studying my bill. The $4 charges for the Addl Outlet is the charge for the Tuning Adapter

Monthly services
Internet Modem Lease 5.99
Cable Card Addl Outlet 6.50
Cable CARD $2.50, Add'l Outlet Service $4.00
Cable Card Addl Outlet 6.50
Cable CARD $2.50, Add'l Outlet Service $4.00
Enjoy the $36.75 you saved over retail rates this month.

I will be freeing up the power plugs for my 2 T?A's and also for the two timers that shut the T/A's down once a day to facilitate the GC. With TW, you can NOT access On Demand using a Tivo + cable card so I also have a TW basic HD cable box. Another charge I drop and another power plug gone.

I was talking last night to a friend who had FIOS installed 6 months ago and who made one comment: "You're gonna love FIOS."


----------



## heelsbigc (Aug 23, 2013)

Tivo II Jack said:


> I was talking last night to a friend who had FIOS installed 6 months ago and who made one comment: "You're gonna love FIOS."


Yes you will.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

Tivo II Jack said:


> With TW, you can NOT access On Demand using a Tivo + cable card so I also have a TW basic HD cable box. Another charge I drop and another power plug gone.
> 
> I was talking last night to a friend who had FIOS installed 6 months ago and who made one comment: "You're gonna love FIOS."


I think you'll love FiOS with TiVo, too. You do realize TiVo can't access FiOS on-demand either?


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

caughey said:


> I think you'll love FiOS with TiVo, too. You do realize TiVo can't access FiOS on-demand either?


Are you sure about that? When I had FIOS tech support on the phone yesterday we were talking about the equipment and set up processes. He mentioned something and I asked a question. His response was that I would need that to get on demand.

Don't remember exactly what he said I needed. Know more tomorrow.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

A TiVo box with a cable card can't get FiOS On Demand. You need a Verizon set top box for that (regular or DVR box).


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

jay_man2 said:


> A TiVo box with a cable card can't get FiOS On Demand. You need a Verizon set top box for that (regular or DVR box).


I am already having intense doubts about even letting them install FIOS right now. I have had Verizon land line and cell phone for *MANY* years now and I was always sick of hearing their LIES about EVERYTHING. I see now that NOTHING changes.

My appointment was for between 11AM and 2PM. At 8:30AM their installer called me and asked if he could come at 9AM instead. I hadn't gone to sleep until 7AM but I told him to come anyway. I got up, got dressed and was waiting.

At 8:50AM the installer called again and said he was reassigned to another job and a different installer would be coming. I expressed my annoyment and told him I had changed my entire routine and would now have to sit here for at least 3 hours wasting my time.

I asked him to keep coming and have the other guy take the new job. He said he would call his boss and do that. He called again and said he was at a location right near my home and was making a U turn to come here when he hit another car and was now waiting for the Police to arrive.

The lying sack of dung wasn't aware that in NYC, Police *NEVER* respond to any vehicle accidents unless there are injured parties. His cavalier attitude when telling this LIE made it obvious this was not the case.

I told him I would be right there because I knew many of the local Police Officers and could help him expedite the problem. He instantly hung up on me. There is no end to the LIES when it comes to Verizon and I despise being lied to by ANY merchant.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

Tivo II Jack said:


> I am already having intense doubts about even letting them install FIOS right now. I have had Verizon land line and cell phone for *MANY* years now and I was always sick of hearing their LIES about EVERYTHING. I see now that NOTHING changes.
> 
> My appointment was for between 11AM and 2PM. At 8:30AM their installer called me and asked if he could come at 9AM instead. I hadn't gone to sleep until 7AM but I told him to come anyway. I got up, got dressed and was waiting.
> 
> ...


I don't think this is a culture issue with Verizon. this is a culture issue with NYC service people.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Well that's the way the installation business runs all over the place.

You got off easy if this all went on in a 20 minute span. It sounds like you could just go back to bed and wait for your originally scheduled appt. Given the window, you might get 5 more hrs of sleep in.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> The best part about FIOS over TW is that they do not protect any stations except HBO. So you'll be able to stream almost everything outside the home and you'll be able to download almost everything to a PC if you want.


Also EPIX.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

lew said:


> Also EPIX.


Also EPIX what? I'm not sure what point you're trying to make.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I personally wouldn't let some lazy installation schmuck keep from from switching from TWC to FIOS. I have had FIOS for about 8 years and love it! I have had installers at my home only two or three times in that time period - so you are really not developing a "relationship" with these guys anyway.



> Are you sure about that? When I had FIOS tech support on the phone yesterday we were talking about the equipment and set up processes. He mentioned something and I asked a question. His response was that I would need that to get on demand.


I think you are dealing with two things here... Mis-communication and a CSR trying to make a sale. When you tell a CSR that you do not want their old wore out cable box they always act really surprised "but you won't be able to get on-demand!" Like it adds value in any way, shape or form.

I remember years ago we had a FIOS box in the bedroom, just to keep on-demand... It was so slow and laggy, I had to memorize the remote button pushes and could go get a cup of coffee and it still wasn't finished transitioning from screen to screen (and that is not an exaggeration in any way!)

I am guessing they have improved a little - but I wouldn't let another MSO cable box in my house for anything.


----------



## NSPhillips (May 31, 2007)

lew said:


> Also EPIX.


EPIX is not copy protected. Only HBO and Cinemax.


----------



## singemfrc (Jun 24, 2011)

bradleys said:


> I think you are dealing with two things here... Mis-communication and a CSR trying to make a sale. When you tell a CSR that you do not want their old wore out cable box they always act really surprised "but you won't be able to get on-demand!" Like it adds value in any way, shape or form.
> 
> I remember years ago we had a FIOS box in the bedroom, just to keep on-demand... It was so slow and laggy, I had to memorize the remote button pushes and could go get a cup of coffee and it still wasn't finished transitioning from screen to screen (and that is not an exaggeration in any way!)
> 
> I am guessing they have improved a little - but I wouldn't let another MSO cable box in my house for anything.


Yeah, and also possibly coupled with the CSR's potential ignorance of how it works. They may actually believe you get on-demand and just be wrong about it. One of the few advantages (maybe the only advantage?) to Comcast is their deal with Tivo that actually lets you use Comcast On-Demand on the Tivo box, it shows up as an app. I very rarely ever use it, but it's there. My parents use it a lot on their Tivo. Admittedly I was surprised when I heard that they'd be doing that because like you said the Cable company likes to use it as leverage to make you use their box.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted by Tivo II Jack
> With TW, you can NOT access On Demand using a Tivo + cable card so I also have a TW basic HD cable box. Another charge I drop and another power plug gone.
> 
> I was talking last night to a friend who had FIOS installed 6 months ago and who made one comment: "You're gonna love FIOS."





caughey said:


> I think you'll love FiOS with TiVo, too. You do realize TiVo can't access FiOS on-demand either?


And with TWC he didn't have to get one of their cable boxes for VOD either. He could've used a Roku, XBox, etc. for their TWC app which has their live tv channels and video on demand.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Tivo II Jack said:


> The lying sack of dung wasn't aware that in NYC, Police *NEVER* respond to any vehicle accidents unless there are injured parties. His cavalier attitude when telling this LIE made it obvious this was not the case.


Wait... WHAT?!? This is way more intriguing than TiVo, to be honest. How do they just not respond to vehicle crashes? That's part of their JOB. I'm sure sometimes they get short-staffed, and writing accident reports isn't their highest priority, BUT in general, you should always get a police report for any kind of vehicle crash. Certain areas of NYC have some bizarre cultural norms, like the whole bumping into cars in Brooklyn or scraping cars in Manhattan, both of which would get the cops called, reports written, and tickets issued anywhere else, but are considered normal in NYC. But the police just not bothering to show up for actual non-parking non-parallel scrape vehicle crashes? WTF?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Cops rarely respond to minor traffic accidents anymore. Trade insurance information and go away. If the accident is impacting the flow of traffic, damaged public property or involves bodily injury - they will show up.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

Grakthis said:


> I don't think this is a culture issue with Verizon. this is a culture issue with NYC service people.


The people I talk to at Verizon are not from NYC, they can be from anywhere in the US. Dealing with FIOS today was a total nightmare. I don't get home until after 6AM and got to sleep around 7AM.

An hour and a half later this jerk wakes me up and after his phony accident I wound up waiting until almost 3PM for the installer to arrive. If not for the jerk I would have had around 7 hours sleep.

The fun really began when two installers showed up ready to install two FIOS boxes. I told them I didn't want or need boxes, I needed cable cards. They didn't have any with them and told me they rarely had to use cable cards. I said you have to be kidding because no one who has ever used Tivo would ever go back to cable boxes.

One began installing the FIOS while the other went back to their depot to get cards. I asked them if I would get On Demand with cable cards and they said no so I wound up also taking one FIOS box.

When the installer began working I told him I didn't want him to cut the TW cable. That went well because the very first thing he did was cut the TW cable so he could use the hole they had drilled to bring my FIOS cable into my Co-Op.

Hours later, they couldn't get the FIOS working and decided they had brought me TWO DEFECTIVE cable cards. They would return IN THE *MORNING* with new cards. I told them don't even think of coming here in the morning as I had been up over 24 hours and would get some sleep later but then go to sleep again after 6AM.

They reconnected the TW and left and it took me HOURS to get my network going again and have web access but I still don't get a good connection. Shows that are recording now aren't even watchable, it's as if someone was turning something off and on a second or two later. Little bits of all video and audio cut on and off.

My first day with FIOS was not fun.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> You can only link your TiVo to one or the other, not both. If you want to use the TiVo with FIOS you'll need to obtain a CableCARD from them, then connect your TiVo to whatever coax is required to use their service, then repeat Guided Setup to get the channel guide for FIOS.
> 
> Most/All of your SPs should carry over as they are based on the call letters for the station not the actual number and should move automatically. All the programs you recorded with TW will remain on the TiVo and accessible.
> 
> The best part about FIOS over TW is that they do not protect any stations except HBO. So you'll be able to stream almost everything outside the home and you'll be able to download almost everything to a PC if you want.


Be careful because on multiple occasions I've come across the call letters and channel numbers being different when going from one service provider to another even in the same town and season passes needing to be completely redone.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

The tech was correct that you won't get on demand with TiVo. Sorry to hear about your troubles and hope your experience gets better.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Tivo II Jack said:


> The people I talk to at Verizon are not from NYC, they can be from anywhere in the US. Dealing with FIOS today was a total nightmare. I don't get home until after 6AM and got to sleep around 7AM.
> 
> An hour and a half later this jerk wakes me up and after his phony accident I wound up waiting until almost 3PM for the installer to arrive. If not for the jerk I would have had around 7 hours sleep.
> 
> ...


Dealing with Verizon can be a PITA but the end result with FiOS is worth the effort. What I went through in 2007 was a PITA when I first got FiOS, but it was worth it in the end. And in 2012 when I had a botched upgrade to GPON and the 150Mb/s tier, and I was without service for almost a week. That was also a PITA. But ultimately it was well worth it in the end.

All you can do is try to get some credits for the inconvenience and move on. Once everything is up and running correctly there are usually no issues to worry about.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Tivo II Jack said:


> When the installer began working I told him I didn't want him to cut the TW cable. That went well because the very first thing he did was cut the TW cable so he could use the hole they had drilled to bring my FIOS cable into my Co-Op.


Sorry you're having problems. 
I had my installers do the same thing except it was for Cox. They had no problem doing it.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

bradleys said:


> Cops rarely respond to minor traffic accidents anymore. Trade insurance information and go away. If the accident is impacting the flow of traffic, damaged public property or involves bodily injury - they will show up.


So they literally just refuse to do their job? You should always get a police report in the case of a car accident. Although with the number of people in NYC, I'd imagine that insurance companies have gotten used to the cops not doing their job.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Bigg said:


> You should always get a police report in the case of a car accident.


...unless the accident was your fault.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

JWhites said:


> The tech was correct that you won't get on demand with TiVo. Sorry to hear about your troubles and hope your experience gets better.


SO DO I. It is now 5:27PM and the installer with my new cable cards has yet to arrive. After they reconnected my TW yesterday, it is useless. All one hour shows I recorded last night are only 48 minutes long because all the constant skipping does not add to the length of the recording.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

Bigg said:


> So they literally just refuse to do their job? You should always get a police report in the case of a car accident. Although with the number of people in NYC, I'd imagine that insurance companies have gotten used to the cops not doing their job.


It is not a matter of not doing their jobs. It is a Department rule that they NOT respond if there are no injuries. In fact the Police on patrol will not even know about the accident because the dispatchers will not even put such a call out.

As for "the number of people in NYC", that also creates so many more things that REQUIRE Police attention that would not be responded to if Cops were tied up with traffic ACCIDENTS. It is, after all an accident and totally a civil matter not requiring Police.

These are not my opinions, I am talking rom personal experience.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

tarheelblue32 said:


> ...unless the accident was your fault.


Yeah, that's true.



Tivo II Jack said:


> It is not a matter of not doing their jobs. It is a Department rule that they NOT respond if there are no injuries. In fact the Police on patrol will not even know about the accident because the dispatchers will not even put such a call out.


So the department as a policy is refusing to do their JOB. Traffic accident reports are part of the police's JOB.



> As for "the number of people in NYC", that also creates so many more things that REQUIRE Police attention that would not be responded to if Cops were tied up with traffic ACCIDENTS. It is, after all an accident and totally a civil matter not requiring Police.


Sure. I get it if occasionally a fender bender slips through the cracks in a city of 9 million people, and that in NYC the culture in general just ignores improper and completely illegal driving behavior like bump-parking and lane-scraping that would result in the cops getting called anywhere in the US that isn't NYC.

BUT it is totally unacceptable to just systematically ignore one significant part of what the police are there to do. Any fender bender absolutely requires a police report. Heck, in Rhode Island I've seen a small dent get a police report after a non-emergency call, and the officer was appreciative that the person called in since they got the tags and were able to write up the proper report for it.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Insurance companies do not expect a police report for a fender bender, they do their own investigation. It has been a very long time since police responded to that type of incident even in much smaller communities.

I hate it when people have a no injury, no property damage, fender bender and want to leave the cars in the middle of the road blocking traffic so the police can "investigate".

They aren't going to investigate and they will sternly direct you to get out of the flow of traffic, trade insurance information and move on!

Now, if there is an injury, property damage to city / county property, or an uninsured driver they will absolutely.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

The rule of thumb where I've lived has always been no need to call the police for a minor fender bender. $500 damage was always batted around as an estimate of what is minor. Although pretty easy to get past that nowadays with a minor dent in a quarter panel or something so that specific number is a bit outdated.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

Bigg said:


> So the department as a policy is refusing to do their JOB. Traffic accident reports are part of the police's JOB.





Bigg said:


> BUT it is totally unacceptable to just systematically ignore one significant part of what the police are there to do. Any fender bender absolutely requires a police report.


SEZ WHO? One car makes contact with another. Both drivers get out and exchange insurance information. No crime has been committed, it is a CIVIL matter which NEVER involves Police.



Bigg said:


> ...in NYC the culture in general just ignores improper and completely illegal driving behavior like bump-parking and lane-scraping that would result in the cops getting called anywhere in the US that isn't NYC.


Wanna bet?



Bigg said:


> Heck, in Rhode Island I've seen a small dent get a police report after a non-emergency call, and the officer was appreciative that the person called in since they got the tags and were able to write up the proper report for it.


Was the Officer's name Barney Phife? All of your comments can be classified as 'Life in the wonderful world of Bigg's *OPINIONS.* Problem is you are debating the voice of EXPERIENCE and Bradleys and Trip1ex seem to agree with me.



Bigg said:


> Sure. I get it if occasionally a fender bender slips through the cracks in a city of 9 million people


You are looking through the rear view mirror. There is no problem with a fender bender getting no response because the Cops are tied up with a triple homicide. A BIG problem happens when they are tied up with your dented fender and are unavailable to respond to the triple homicide.

Dont even suggest instantly leaving the scene to respond, that just creates more irritated citizens griping about the useless Police who just left them in the lurch for no good reason.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

bradleys said:


> Insurance companies do not expect a police report for a fender bender, they do their own investigation. It has been a very long time since police responded to that type of incident even in much smaller communities.


That is part of the police's job. I have personally seen the police respond to a car that was parked up against another, and write up a report for it. That's part of what police do. Not exactly the glamorous part, but not exactly difficult, either.



> I hate it when people have a no injury, no property damage, fender bender and want to leave the cars in the middle of the road blocking traffic so the police can "investigate".


Agreed. They need to get them out of the way, but there still needs to be a police report. They could pull into a nearby parking lot or a side street and do the report. I hate when out state cops block up massive amounts of traffic to stand there and stare at a crash for a while. It's ridiculous. The first priority should be clearing the road and cleaning things up, but they still need to write a report, after they have gotten the traffic moving again.



> They aren't going to investigate and they will sternly direct you to get out of the flow of traffic, trade insurance information and move on!
> 
> Now, if there is an injury, property damage to city / county property, or an uninsured driver they will absolutely.


It's not an investigation, it's a simple police report. They write tons of them all the time for minor incidents. That's part of what the police do.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

Tivo II Jack said:


> The fun began when two installers showed up ready to install two FIOS boxes. I told them I didn't want or need boxes, I needed cable cards. They didn't have any with them and told me they rarely had to use cable cards. I said you have to be kidding because no one who has ever used Tivo would ever go back to cable boxes.
> 
> One began installing the FIOS while the other went back to their depot to get cards. I asked them if I would get On Demand with cable cards and they said no so I wound up also taking one FIOS box.
> 
> ...


It has now been one full month with FiOS and as bad as day one was, it has been all DOWN HILL since then. I have been basically with no email sending or receiving since the installation. My TW was installed in 1987 and there has NEVER been another TW person in my home since then. Right now, there is a FiOS installer working on my system and getting no where. He was here yesterday also and there have been FiOS people here more than a dozen times and they have never resolved a single problem.

A couple weeks ago I was told my box was bad and I had to go get a replacement. That box was just removed and replaced with a new one today and it still does not work.

I must have called FiOS tech support 50 times but I no longer do. I stopped calling them for much the same reason I have stopped smashing myself in the face with a bat.

I am also trying to do a work around with another obstacle but to do so I have to reconnect my old Toshiba Humax Series 2 Tivo with DVD recorder.

I hooked it up about an hour ago and plugged it in. It has been on the Welcome! Powering Up screen ever since. Now and then it jumps to the Almost There, Just a Few Minutes More screen for a few seconds but goes right back to the Powering Up screen. How can I get it to a working state?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

You should probably start a separate thread for your Humax if you want the people who can help you see it.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

waynomo said:


> You should probably start a separate thread for your Humax if you want the people who can help you see it.


Is there a forum for Humax or for Series 2 Tivo's. I just looked and it is still sitting on the Powering Up screen so I unplugged it and plugged it back in again.


----------

